# Scrappy Doo's Pullo



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I took some pictures of Pullo. He's such a cool kid. Pictures just don't do him justice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There's that cute lil man  He's grown ! I know of a few NY football teams looking for fresh players……..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> There's that cute lil man  He's grown ! I know of a few NY football teams looking for fresh players&#8230;&#8230;..


Ha. He's gotten very friendly. Not obnoxious friendly, just comes up to me and lets me give him attention. This guy will be for sale eventually too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , he sounds as adorable as he looks  So your going to sell him…
I thought you might hang onto to him to see how he matures  Im dying to see how he looks as a yearling !

Well , that's going to be one lucky farm to have him


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I bet he'll just get better with age, like fine wine


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww , he sounds as adorable as he looks  So your going to sell him&#8230;
> I thought you might hang onto to him to see how he matures  Im dying to see how he looks as a yearling ! Well , that's going to be one lucky farm to have him


We will see. He's still just a baby. He's off to a very good start.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking …..at what age do you decide to let them go or is it a individual thing with each baby ?


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Look at the bone on that boy. Hes gonna be nice looks like.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> If you don't mind me asking &#8230;..at what age do you decide to let them go or is it a individual thing with each baby ?


I will be selling this guy eventually either way, but if I like him enough, I will likely breed him to an early heat doe or two before I sell him. As I've said before, I generally think all my babies are going to be great.  I get a lot more realistic after show season starts. There are some that are really precocious and look amazing at 3 months, but I usually form a hard fast opinion in the 3-6 month range. I don't want what some people call "late maturing lines", whatever that is. The market wants these kids at 40-70lbs, so I like to think I'm breeding goats that get to that weight in a hurry. Of course management plays a big role in this as well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Last year our kids were rockin from 0-5 months and hit great weaning weights etc. then lost some steam in the 6-12 range. Not that we show, but just from a maturing standpoint I'm holding off the two keeper does until 1.5 years to breed. Always perfecting the management and improving the herd!

Pullo's neck wrinkles are a great sign though!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for explaining your methods guys


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pullo weighed 28.6 lbs today for his 30 day weight.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pullo went to his first show last weekend.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

How did he do?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He did pretty good. He got 4th the first day and second the second day. He had just aged into the 3-6 month old class. Here is a wide shot of one of the above that shows him next to the kid that won the class.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love that first pic , he sets up nicely. Cant get over his width ! 
I can set my dinner plate and a drink on his back and it wouldn't move , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Tim , if you don't mind and have the time, can you tell me why the other one won the class ? I can't see it. Pullo looks ( to my newbie eye ) much more broader and muscular then the other guy. To me , Pullo is much wider from shoulders to rump……unless I'm just partial 
But seriously , i just don't see it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! He looks great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Right up there behind Miss Madi, not bad at all!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Tim , if you don't mind and have the time, can you tell me why the other one won the class ? I can't see it. Pullo looks ( to my newbie eye ) much more broader and muscular then the other guy. To me , Pullo is much wider from shoulders to rump&#8230;&#8230;unless I'm just partial
> But seriously , i just don't see it.


The thing that jumps out at me is the winner is leveler over the top. Hopefully Pullo is going through a stage and will grow out of that. Maybe a little deeper through the twist? The judge said they were pretty close. The judge also thought the winner had a little more bone. I would love to measure the circumference of both of their front cannon bones to test that statement.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

New pics of Pullo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! He sure has grown. Looks great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

looking VERY nice!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! He sure has grown. Looks great!


Thanks Karen. I scalped him down pretty hard with the clippers because the show I'm taking him to is still 30 days away and I figured it would grow out quite a bit. I've seen other people use a similar hanging lead from a tree technique for picturing and it did work pretty well for a one person job.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Geez , i was going to ask you about him ! I was thinking about him just the other day , lol..
Weird ! 

He looks great , he's really grown  Good luck with him !
Love that first picture , what sweet boy


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pullo was the high seller at today's CBGA Boer-Nanza sale!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! That is great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! Congrats! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Yay and he's gorgeous, great job!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome Congrats!!! He's very handsome!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Tim ! :hi5:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats Tim! How'd the rest of the sale go?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

BCG said:


> Congrats Tim! How'd the rest of the sale go?


Awesome.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

beautiful goat tenacross


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great congrats Tim


----------

